# Need help with knitting chart



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm working on the Cloris Shawl, all is well through Chart A & Chart B but I'm having problems with Chart D right & Chart D left.

When working Chart C, Chart D right, Chart C, Chart D left, Chart C, I have too many stitches for Chart D (right & left). Chart C is worked over 16 stitches ... I'm good with that, but the 2 sections of Chart B were I'm to work Chart D right & left left 11 stitches and the first row of Chart D right & left only use 7 ... 

what am I not seeing???

errrr, I dislike charts!!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*whispers*

(you need someone to inspire you to knit freehand.....then you can throw those nasty old charts away.  )


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

*whispers back*

(I _have _knit shawls & socks freehand ... and if I don't get an answer to this pattern, it will become freehand)

smart alec


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

So far, so good.

How exciting! 

:grin:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have no answer for you Cyndi but I'm sure Frazzle or GAM or Hercsmama will be along shortly to help you out


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

NO!!! 

You'll all ruin her budding abstract bent !

:run:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I saw this last night but there was no way I could have helped you with it then. :stars:

I am looking at the chart sideways on a netbook screen over here. 
W/o actually SEEING your work I would guess that since there are so many yo's and k3togs going on, 
you could just wing the set up row somehow
and get yourself to the correct number of stitches to continue on with.

That is what I would do. :angel:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I saw this last night but there was no way I could have helped you with it then. :stars:


You had 4 pints again, didn't you....... :heh:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I wish.

Nope, I had an adventure in the milkbarn!
Did you know that there is now a bull running w/ the herd?
Because I didn't. 
And there IS one. 
He is new and it was dark and he doesnt like being locked in the holding pen.
He took it down for me. :clap:

Fun times. 
I came home dog tired but not beaten. Thankfully. Whew.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmm...... nothing like fresh blood in the breeding program.

If it was me, after cleaning up and stuff, _I'D_ have had four pints. :indif:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I had cows spread far and wide. 
The milked ones mixed back in w/ ones still needing to go through.
Very heavy pipe panels knocked down like dominoes to wrestle back into place.
Thank goodness for Tiffy the Border Collie's help rounding everyone in for me.

By the time I got home it was nearly midnight.

I still dont know for sure that the bull was in there on purpose. :hrm:
He seems like the kind of guy who goes wherever he wants to at any given time.
Cute little dude though. His tag says his name is BBill, or 88111 (one of those).


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, it was good of you to come by this a.m. and further Cyndi's weakness for fiber dependency. 

Here I just about had her cured. :indif:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner, did you see the shawl she is making?
It is going to be spectacular!

Try not to be jealous just because YOU cant follow a chart.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

There is enough room for the center 4 stitch repeat on each of the Chart D panels, so that is what I will do. 

dear brother, when working with lace, you have to follow a pattern ... sorry. I will always have a fiber dependency ... but I am working on that chart dependency. 

The start of the shawl is pretty cool ... working in the round, then picking up stitches at each end for the garter edge.

Sorry to hear about your bull experience, GAM .. Yikes! So thankful you were not hurt. Extra biscuits smeared with peanut butter for Tiffy and an extra long soaking bath for you.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:flame:


That did it.

I'm going down into the yarn caverns right now, and make a few choice selections to start......

jealous

hmph


Now you've done it. :spinsmiley:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The creator of the shawl pattern got back to me on Ravelry ... I did good! The red box on chart D is the repeat ... that is to be repeated however many times it takes to get across the section.

Whew! cuz I'm farther down the pattern and didn't create a life line!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, that is great!
I love that the pattern designers are often available to answer questions on rav.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM Im glad you are alright. YIKES is right. I hope you had a word with the Framer for not telling you about the bull


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, I am not sure he knew the bull was in there.
He doesn't seem like a mean one, just scared and trying to get away from me.
Which is fine. Now I know his escape style. "Go UNDER stuff." 
Better than trying to go over the top!

I just get out of the way when cows start crashing around. 
You would be surprised how quick I can jump and climb. :teehee:


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Forerunner, did you see the shawl she is making?
> It is going to be spectacular!
> 
> Try not to be jealous just because YOU cant follow a chart.


ROFL, Sure wish someone would post a pic of that shawl, anything that 

get's FR's dander up will be something. AND just think a Gorilla shawl with 

his huge needles and multi-strand knitting. I can't wait, lol. You girls sure 

are giving him what-for, so funny, sorry FR, just can't help it.

Gam, no such thing as boring milking ? Be grateful that bull didn't waltz into a stanchion ? Glad you're OK.

Hey, FR, good luck, I'll be watching for your progress. :nanner:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I could actually picture a lace shawl done by FR... it would consist of a few dozen stitches overall and the lace openings you could probably put your fist through! My kind of shawl!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I did NOT knit this one ...

See the cross or the X at the top? The pattern starts in the middle of this cross


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Cyndi, That is beautiful, exquisite.........drool. Any idea how much time you have in it 

yet ? Good going, charts and all.

What a challenge for FR, but I know he'll come up with something spectacular.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I never said nothin' 'bout no shawl. :indif:

I might could do heavy ponchos, someday. :shrug:

This project turned out to be a supremely fluffy light blue mohair hoody for a niece.....the one I taught to knit last summer. 

I hear she's still plugging away at it, and that her great aunt even set her up with a little more equipment and guidance while visiting not long ago.

I'm hoping to inspire this one to become another one of the greats. :bow:


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I wish.
> 
> Nope, I had an adventure in the milkbarn!
> Did you know that there is now a bull running w/ the herd?
> ...


I'm learning the lyrics...:dance:


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm glad that you got it sorted out. That shawl is gorgeous.
I stick to the written directions. Charts make me doubt myself too much.

I just finished knitting the "Haruni" shawl today. It is blocking right now. I enjoyed it but there were times when it made my brain hurt.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

rileyjo ... their written directions are pretty sparse.

I am currently writing the instructions line by line for the pattern. I've already offered them to the creator.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> I'm learning the lyrics...:dance:



Well...there's:

Hereford, Highland, Simmental,
West, Black, and Maine Anjou.

Chianina, Limousine, Shorthorn,
Charolais, Watusi too.

Texas Longhorn, Kuri, any roan,
Ankole, Galloway.

Red Angus, Brahma, Brangus,
Jersey, Guernsey, Holstein.

HEY!

:cow:


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I noticed that there wasnt much written when I checked out your shawl.
People like me appreciate people like you taking the time to write things down.

I got lucky with the Haruni and found some youtube videos and a rav group to get me thru the fiddly bits.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> rileyjo ... their written directions are pretty sparse.
> 
> I am currently writing the instructions line by line for the pattern. I've already offered them to the creator.


I love when directions are written step by step!! I hate when designers assume you know what you're doing...because everyone's style is different. I want to be told what to do each and every step along the way. 

And that shawl is going to be gawgeous!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a hard time following which line I'm on in a chart ... specially when I have to knit the chart repeated times. I suppose if I had a metal board and a straight magnet I could put in my lap, it might be easier ... somewhat. I'd rather see (YO, K1, K3tog, YO) repeat 8 times, then try to follow that on a chart!!

I will admit, when designing a lace knit, using a chart is very easy.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Creator didn't want to add the written instructions right now. I'm thinking I'll include a note on Ravelry when I finish the shawl that I do have written instructions for it in case someone wants them.

I'm only getting 2-4 rows done a night in between Christmas gifts.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

gone-a-milkin said:


> ....
> 
> Cute little dude though. His tag says his name is BBill, or 88111 (one of those).


I don't know why, but this is the hardest I've laughed today!!! ound:


----------

